
The Solitaire Encryption Algorithm (1999) - nealrs
https://www.schneier.com/solitaire.html
======
thristian
It's worth noting that despite Schneier's best efforts, the Solitaire
algorithm may not be as cryptographically strong as he hoped:

[http://www.ciphergoth.org/crypto/solitaire/](http://www.ciphergoth.org/crypto/solitaire/)

(there's also the potential problem that the NSA's supercomputers have grown a
lot more powerful in the decade-and-a-half since Cryptonomicon was published)

~~~
ahazred8ta
Yes, but apparently it's good enough for short messages of a page or so. Its
weakness only matters when an adversary has megabytes to work with.

~~~
robbintt
It is also reasonable to use abbreviations. This not only impacts letter
frequency, it also speeds encryption and reduces the efficacy of a Dictionary
style attack.

------
i336_
Is anyone aware of any newer hand ciphers that have been produced since 1999,
especially those subjected to continuous, aggressive high-speed attack
throughout their design?

~~~
ademarre
There's Handycipher[0] from 2014. I remember learning about it from Bruce's
blog[1], but haven't a clue how secure it is.

[0] [http://eprint.iacr.org/2014/257.pdf](http://eprint.iacr.org/2014/257.pdf)

[1]
[https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2014/04/a_new_pencil-...](https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2014/04/a_new_pencil-
an.html)

